# Leerburg Obedience vs Michael Ellis' Power of Food?



## rfra (Dec 30, 2015)

I have absorbed as many of Michael Ellis' free online videos as I can find and really enjoy his teaching style and his system makes a lot of sense to me. We've already seen very positive results applying the concepts when working with our dogs and I want to dig in more as our new puppy is taking to it well and I want to do it right.

I am prepared to buy the streaming version directly from Leerburg's site for $50, but then I also noticed that Leerburg has a Basic Obedience video as well which was produced in 2008 and likely features much of ME's influence vs their older stuff (since Frawley seems to be a big ME fan). That video is almost twice as long as the Food video and is $10 cheaper. Both seem to cover similar material from the descriptions.

I'm wondering if anybody has seen both of these and can compare/contrast? 

Having watched Ellis' hour long philosophy of dog training video (and misc others) I feel like I get his general concepts but I'd like to see a lot more practical examples of how it's applied. Which video do you think I should I go with?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

If you're going to train your puppy in the reward/marker style, I'd say watch the ME stuff.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you looking to train for IPO style obedience?


----------



## rfra (Dec 30, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Are you looking to train for IPO style obedience?


Yes, that's my intention.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

No, don't buy the leerburg basic obedience stuff. It's not worth it in my opinion. Tons better videos on youtube. The Ellis ones are worth it. I have seen both. I had multiple leerburg obedience such as puppy, basic, can't remember the rest.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

You might want to look into a bowwowflix subscription. It works like netflix, but it's everything dog videos.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Although I will say if I remember correctly, the marker training one isn't bad. I can't remember if Ellis was in it or not.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

If you're going to do IPO and want to watch some videos, I'd suggest looking at Ivan's stuff before you buy anything.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Ivan is excellent and would be a very good choice. Michael Ellis videos are excellent also. If you are looking at Leerburg, they have some great videos, just stay away from any that feature Ed as the expert.  Flinks and Ellis are very good and really talented.


----------

